# Darko, Memphis agrees to 3-year Deal



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2933472

Free-agent center Darko Milicic agreed in principle to a three-year contract with the Memphis Grizzlies on Wednesday, the player's agent Marc Cornstein told ESPN.com Insider Chad Ford.


Cornstein refused to disclose the amount of the deal, but the starting salary is believed to be for substantially more than the $5.3 million mid-level exception.

"We are extremely excited for this new opportunity," Cornstein said. "Darko's going to a team that really wants him. He's going to a young team with an exciting bright future much like his own. We're very excited Darko gets to learn from coach Marc Iavaroni. We believe he's one of the best big men coaches in the game. And we couldn't be happier that he has found a new home where he's appreciated."

"Memphis has really pursued Darko since the moment he became an unrestricted free agent last week," Cornstein said. "And I'm grateful for the opportunity they'll be providing for Darko at this stage of his career."


Finally this guy is out of our picture. Now we can target true, proven NBA players such as Joe Smith or Chris Webber.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Joe Smith...proven?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> Joe Smith...proven?


Yes, at least we know what we get out of him. Add that he is a hard worker and a good citizen. Darko, you still don't know what you'll get out of him and is all POTENTIAL for now. I'm sick of all that potential crap after the Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler days...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol, he goes to where the pick came from that he got taken with. 

He was the most logical signing for Memphis. 

I'd go after Webber now.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Give th efull MLE to Anderson Varejao right now.

a) He's good, even if a bit redundant
b) He's a total Paxile
c) He's funny
d) It'd be funny
e) It would annoy Cleveland


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

> Cornstein refused to disclose the amount of the deal, but the starting salary is believed to be for substantially more than the $5.3 million mid-level exception.
> 
> "Memphis has really pursued Darko since the moment he became an unrestricted free agent last week," Cornstein said. "And I'm grateful for the opportunity they'll be providing for Darko at this stage of his career."
> 
> Milicic should address the Grizzlies' biggest offseason need -- adding a center to play with Pau Gasol. His game appears to complement Iavaroni's up-tempo system.


Memphis becomes the third team to take the plunge on Darko. I think the odds that they will have no regrets are less than 1/3. 

They should have spent their cash on Varejao. He's probably a better player than Darko and Cleveland would have been weakened or forced to spend a lot to keep him.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> e) It would annoy Cleveland


I can only believe Cleveland is waiting to pounce on this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This feels like being at the candy store and coming home with a graham cracker.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Good deal for Darko and Griz. Griz could get a lot better in a hurry if this move works out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Yes, at least we know what we get out of him. Add that he is a hard worker and a good citizen. Darko, you still don't know what you'll get out of him and is all POTENTIAL for now. I'm sick of all that potential crap after the Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler days...


Darko's floor is higher than Joe Smith's ceiling.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This feels like being at the candy store and coming home with a graham cracker.


Candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

step said:


> I can only believe Cleveland is waiting to pounce on this.



I really don't think thy're itching to re-sign both Pavlovic and Varejao to $30 million + deals. They might do so, but I think there'd be a look onf contempt on their faces.

But obviously if they can only do one, they'd keep Varejao. And rightly so.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> This feels like being at the candy store and coming home with a graham cracker.



We've only got the MLE. Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Darko is a good fit in Memphis. It's a sensible move.

But if Darko cost something like $7-8 mil starting, why would Varejao come any cheaper? From what I've heard, a ton of teams are turned on by the VareFro. I'm pretty sure he's going to get at least a starting $8 mil. Darko might have actually come at a discount.

Plus, he's a sure thing. Orlando waived him and doesn't have his rights. Varejao is restricted; Cleveland could sit on the offer sheet and then work a S&T, leaving Memphis empty-handed. They had to pounce on the asset that was gettable.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good deal for Memphis. If he sucks, its only 3 years. If he pans out, they have his bird rights.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> We've only got the MLE. Whatcha gonna do?


MLE isn't the only possibility. S&T is another.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

And you'd be willing to give...?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bbertha37 said:


> And you'd be willing to give...?


Junk, if the idea is to sign a guy for a little over the MLE. To do that, you need the other team to S&T.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

Why take on junk when you simply want to cut ties?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bbertha37 said:


> Why take on junk when you simply want to cut ties?


We'd have to give up the "junk."

Think guys like Griffin and Allen and maybe Duhon. They combine for over MLE.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

I was talking from Orlando's perspective. Why would they want to take on that junk? That just doesn't make sense. If you want to knock Pax, you're simply barking up the wrong tree here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bbertha37 said:


> I was talking from Orlando's perspective. Why would they want to take on that junk? That just doesn't make sense. If you want to knock Pax, you're simply barking up the wrong tree here.


I'm not talking about Orlando, particularly. Darko is one of a number of players changing teams.

Grant Hill signs for the $1.2M vet minimum with Phoenix. For example.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I would add tho, that Duhon would at least be Orlando's starting PG right off, and he's an expiring contract if that's of more value to the Magic. Pax probably wouldn't want to trade Duhon to Orlando, or we'd have a tough matchup, potentially, in the playoffs.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

Over Nelson?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Why does Orlando have a pg problem? I think a lot of people here are under-rating Jameer Nelson. He may not be as athletic as the great PG's but he's more solid than most starting PG's out there.

And this is a great deal for the Grizzlies, especially since they have 2 stud PG's coming into the rotation this year and Darko complements Gasol very, very well. Great passing from Gasol, Lowry, and Conely will give Darko some good looks.

PG - Conely/Lowry
SG - Miller/Kinsey
SF - Gay/Cardinal
PF - Gasol/Warrick
C - Darko/Swift

Not a deep team at all, but an athletic team that can run and play defense if they have the right coach.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> Why does Orlando have a pg problem? I think a lot of people here are under-rating Jameer Nelson. He may not be as athletic as the great PG's but he's more solid than most starting PG's out there.


Nelson didn't play that well last year, and I think their brass is wondering if he's too much of a shoot-first PG to allow Howard to reach his potential on offense.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This feels like being at the candy store and coming home with a graham cracker.


LOL. Good one.:biggrin:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

No dollar amount yet on the Darko acquisition?

I do think there's a certain poetic justice in the fact that Darko was acquired by Memphis, when in fact he was actually drafted by Detroit with a pick that had once belonged to Memphis. If Darko is going to reach his potential, he will have to show a lot during these three years. This could be a very good signing.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> No dollar amount yet on the Darko acquisition?


Rumor is $21m for 3 years...that's the figure mentioned in the espn article I read.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

A 3 year deal isn't bad. I just don't really like his game. He has some potential, but he doesn't have the ferocity you would like to see from a guy his size. Plus he doesn't seem to have a desire to be GREAT and he's pretty timid out there on the floor. He's still young, though.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

G Conley / Lowry
G Miller
F Gay
F Gasol / Warrick
C Milicic

They have a nice young team IMO


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wasn't Gasol saying he wants help inside, on the boards, etc?

So they sign possibly the softest bigman available (that can play center) ?
Plus, Darko's not a good rebounder, agreed?

Still, if he pans out, it's a good deal, especially at that low price.
Then again, compared to this year's FA average contract, everything's a good price..

****ing Otis.
(and I'm not even a Magic fan!)


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Not really sure where Darko picked up the poor rebounder label, as I've heard this thrown around quite a bit, but he seems like a pretty good rebounder from here. His per minute offensive rebound rates are very good, and defensive rebounds mean essentially nothing. IMO at the 3 year 21 mil reported deal, Memphis got a solid, low risk signing.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Darko's floor is higher than Joe Smith's ceiling.


That's not the point, the point is that the Bulls are a 'win now' team as Pax said this summer so signing Joe Smith would add to the 'win now' ingredient. Adding Darko would be a win later move (potential) and thus, he would be a sideorder.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Darko and Gasol. Get ready to fast break on that team. 7-8 mil a year for that guy is too much cash.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Rumor is $21m for 3 years...that's the figure mentioned in the espn article I read.


Memphis gives Darko $7M a year for three years --

That is not going to a candy store and coming home with a graham cracker.

That is watching your drunk, beer goggle wearing friend leave the bar with some war pig and shaking your head over what he's going to wake up next to.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Memphis gives Darko $7M a year for three years --
> 
> That is not going to a candy store and coming home with a graham cracker.
> 
> That is watching your drunk, beer goggle wearing friend leave the bar with some war pig and shaking your head over what he's going to wake up next to.


At least it's only three years.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Good deal for both sides. I guess I'm already on record here but the Darko hate is way overboard. Everyone just blatantly refuses to give the guy credit for the level at which he's capable of producing _right now _ ie the level he produced at _last season_. If you listened to everyone, you'd think he's a huge liability who will kill you if he stays on the court for more than five minutes when in reality he's already a decent sixth man. In some ways it almost mirrors conversations about Tyrus. Sure, players can regress but these guys need to be given credit for the level they played at last season, even if they didn't receive major minutes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> MLE isn't the only possibility. S&T is another.


EDIT: I see others have beaten me to this point.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> We'd have to give up the "junk."
> 
> Think guys like Griffin and Allen and maybe Duhon. They combine for over MLE.


His point was, if Cleveland doesn't want to committ that much money to Varejao because of salary reasons...why do they want to sign and trade him for similar salaries back?

They could just let him walk and save money. Duhon, Griffen, and Allen aren't upgrades.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Vintage said:


> His point was, if Cleveland doesn't want to committ that much money to Varejao because of salary reasons...why do they want to sign and trade him for similar salaries back?
> 
> They could just let him walk and save money. Duhon, Griffen, and Allen aren't upgrades.


Duhon would immediately be the starting PG in Cleveland, and he's just what the doctor ordered.

Explain to me why Paxson didn't let Crawford and Curry walk but took back a lot of junk.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Trading Duhon to Cleveland would be one of the dumbest moves Paxson could make. The Bulls don't need Varejao (they have Noah), but Duhon would instantly make Cleveland a much better team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> That's not the point, the point is that the Bulls are a 'win now' team as Pax said this summer so signing Joe Smith would add to the 'win now' ingredient. Adding Darko would be a win later move (potential) and thus, he would be a sideorder.


But Darko as of right now, is already better than Joe Smith is right now. So if Joe Smith is a win now move, then signing Darko would have been as well, but also a win later move.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> But Darko as of right now, is already better than Joe Smith is right now. So if Joe Smith is a win now move, then signing Darko would have been as well, but also a win later move.


I don't think this is true.

But I do think that Joe Smith sucks. Guys like him just shouldn't command the MLE.

If we do go after him, it had better be no longer than a 2-year contract. I'll throw up all over my desk if it's 3 years +.

Is it just me, or is the free agent market WAY overpriced all of a sudden ? Weren't guys getting fairly humble contracts last year? We really did luck out with Nocioni, I think.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> Duhon would immediately be the starting PG in Cleveland, and he's just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Explain to me why Paxson didn't let Crawford and Curry walk but took back a lot of junk.


Because they are better than Varejao and other teams were willing to trade for those two guys.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> But Darko as of right now, is already better than Joe Smith is right now. So if Joe Smith is a win now move, then signing Darko would have been as well, but also a win later move.


I usually hate using this as an argument (since I don't always agree with it) but in this current situation when it comes to these two players the only thing I can say is stat's don't lie.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Showtyme said:


> I don't think this is true.
> 
> But I do think that Joe Smith sucks. Guys like him just shouldn't command the MLE.
> 
> ...


Ok good sir, who would you sign for the MLE in this FA market??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Because they are better than Varejao and other teams were willing to trade for those two guys.


Wait... I thought anyone we trade sucks 

If teams are willing to trade for Curry, Chandler, and Crawford, they're going to be willing to trade for a lot of other guys (Verajao, Darko, Hill, etc.).

In the process, they're apparently willing to take back "junk" like Sweetney. (Hint: Paxson did just that!)


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Wait... I thought anyone we trade sucks
> 
> If teams are willing to trade for Curry, Chandler, and Crawford, they're going to be willing to trade for a lot of other guys (Verajao, Darko, Hill, etc.).
> 
> In the process, they're apparently willing to take back "junk" like Sweetney. (Hint: Paxson did just that!)


Wait, Sweetney isn't good?


:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So do tell... isn't Grant Hill worth the vet minimum he signed for?

He's sure provide us a spark off the bench, a big SG who can score and pass and handle the ball, etc.

He's 6'8" - practically be our tallest guy.

I think he's worth 2x the vet minimum, at least.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> So do tell... isn't Grant Hill worth the vet minimum he signed for?
> 
> He's sure provide us a spark off the bench, a big SG who can score and pass and handle the ball, etc.
> 
> ...



So do tell...how were we going to get Grant Hill?

He wanted to play for Phoenix. We aren't Phoenix.

He wants to play for an elite team and compete for a championship. We aren't there yet.

He wanted to return to playing SF, his natural position (coming straight from him). I am not sure, but I think with Thabo, Luol, Andres, we are pretty set at the 3/people who can play the 3.

Other than those trivial things, like always, dead on with your assesments.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Duhon would immediately be the starting PG in Cleveland, and he's just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Explain to me why Paxson didn't let Crawford and Curry walk but took back a lot of junk.


What we reaped in the Crawford deal was ultimately junk, so I won't really quibble much there. 
However, 'Thella, Pike, and Griffin were indeed some pretty key parts of our 04/05 resurgence. 

But we didn't just take back junk in the Curry trade. Come on now. We milked two lottery picks. I wouldn't exactly equate that with your current package of Allen, Griffin, and maybe Duhon. If Orlando stood to gain a valauble asset for Darko, I'm quite sure they would've pursued a S+T. Given that they let him walk, I think it's pretty safe to assume that they've only been offered straight up junk.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bbertha37 said:


> What we reaped in the Crawford deal was ultimately junk, so I won't really quibble much there.
> However, 'Thella, Pike, and Griffin were indeed some pretty key parts of our 04/05 resurgence.
> 
> But we didn't just take back junk in the Curry trade. Come on now. We milked two lottery picks. I wouldn't exactly equate that with your current package of Allen, Griffin, and maybe Duhon. If Orlando stood to gain a valauble asset for Darko, I'm quite sure they would've pursued a S+T. Given that they let him walk, I think it's pretty safe to assume that they've only been offered straight up junk.


He was talking about a potential Cleveland deal, where we trade them Duhon and junk and that's supposed to entice Cleveland.

Maybe Cleveland doesn't want to take on salaries, which is why they are letting Varejeo go. If so, S&T'wont interest them unless the assets coming back are good enough to offset the costs...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> So do tell... isn't Grant Hill worth the vet minimum he signed for?
> 
> He's sure provide us a spark off the bench, a big SG who can score and pass and handle the ball, etc.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%. Heck, I'd throw the full MLE at him for a year to see if he can play.

My suspicion though is that Phoenix is a more appealing destination.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

Vintage said:


> He was talking about a potential Cleveland deal, where we trade them Duhon and junk and that's supposed to entice Cleveland.
> 
> Maybe Cleveland doesn't want to take on salaries, which is why they are letting Varejeo go. If so, S&T'wont interest them unless the assets coming back are good enough to offset the costs...


Read through the thread. We're talking about Darko. Same idea applies with Varejao though.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bbertha37 said:


> Read through the thread. We're talking about Darko. Same idea applies with Varejao though.



How the hell did I get Varejao from Darko?

Wow.

I know I am tired; but damn.........


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Agree 100%. Heck, I'd throw the full MLE at him for a year to see if he can play.
> 
> My suspicion though is that Phoenix is a more appealing destination.


You're damn right PHX is a more appealing destination. I find it pretty amusing that DaBullz even thought we had a shot. Hill considered retiring after this season. He's at the end of his career. This is likely his last season. Would I have inquired about him? Absolutely. But he wants a ring. That's the bottom line here. In that regard, we can't compare to a 61 win team that really could've won it all this season. Even the full MLE woulnd't have swayed him.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

Vintage said:


> How the hell did I get Varejao from Darko?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I know I am tired; but damn.........


Haha, that's okay. It is a similar scenario with Varejao though. Although, I'd imagine that CLE would get some decent trade proposals for him. At least you know what you're getting with him.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bbertha37 said:


> Hill considered retiring after this season. He's at the end of his career. This is likely his last season. Would I have inquired about him? Absolutely. But he wants a ring. That's the bottom line here. In that regard, we can't compare to a 61 win team that really could've won it all this season. Even the full MLE woulnd't have swayed him.



Agreed. He could have fetched more than what he got in the open market...but opted for 3.8/2 to play for Phoenix.

He is also just coming off a 93M/7yr contract. What's the difference, really, in what he he is getting now and a couple of million more? He probably didn't care to play for the MLE on anyone who wasnt contending this year.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

bbertha37 said:


> Read through the thread. We're talking about Darko. Same idea applies with Varejao though.


To be fair, DaBullz talked generally of working S&T possibilities for interesting FAs or pursuing them strongly - hence his opinion that Duhon would start for Orlando OR Cleveland, and his idea that we should have thrown more money at Hill than Phoenix did. 

I agree with Vintage that we probably were not on Hill's list, so no amount of wooing was likely to matter (more money didn't seem to be important to him either). I hope Paxson called Orlando about Darko, but he would have had to agree to come to us either way, and since there's no way I see Skaxson guaranteeing him a starting slot, that's probably why he went to Memphis. As for Varejao, he's restricted and Cleveland matches a MLE offer and IMO he's not worth more than that, especially since we have players who do what he does on the roster already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I keep hearing that the Bulls are an enticing destination for FAs. You'd think that we're a more attractive destination for Hill than Phoenix. Or at least we could make the case that he could help us to a similar level as Phoenix would be with him.

No matter tho, as he's exactly one of those pieces of candy we'd eye at the candy store, but not come home with.

(And that's no knock on anyone, just a statement of what is, what is)


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I keep hearing that the Bulls are an enticing destination for FAs. You'd think that we're a more attractive destination for Hill than Phoenix. Or at least we could make the case that he could help us to a similar level as Phoenix would be with him.
> 
> No matter tho, as he's exactly one of those pieces of candy we'd eye at the candy store, but not come home with.
> 
> (And that's no knock on anyone, just a statement of what is, what is)


I think we're getting there because it's a great city, the organizations reputation has improved since Pax took over, some players are into our hard work/accountability philosophy, and we're a pretty good team. We're still not good enough to sign the players who don't care at all about money such as Hill and Webber in most instances. It's because we're not considered one of the top 4 or 5 teams in the league (Dallas, Phoenix, San Antonio, Detroit, and ???) and with the possible exception of the front court, we don't have a ton of minutes to throw around. We might be able to make enough noise this season to reach that level.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I keep hearing that the Bulls are an enticing destination for FAs. You'd think that we're a more attractive destination for Hill than Phoenix. Or at least we could make the case that he could help us to a similar level as Phoenix would be with him.
> 
> No matter tho, as he's exactly one of those pieces of candy we'd eye at the candy store, but not come home with.
> 
> (And that's no knock on anyone, just a statement of what is, what is)


The Bulls are a good destination, because we are young and already a playoff team.

Hill wanted to go to Phoenix. He wants to play SF. He wants to play in their system. It is not a knock on our team. If Hill wanted more money, he'd have signed for a higher price. But he wanted to go to Phoenix. 

I don't think we are competing this year anyway. I think we'll be a 2nd round playoff team again next year, but I think we wont make runs for another year or two (when Thomas develops and Gordon and Deng are realizing their potential - which we started seeing this year). Hill would be gone by then, most likely. Hill wouldn't start for this team. He'd take backup minutes. And yeah, it would be an upgrade, but whats the point? If we are a year or two away anyway..., why bother? He'd be gone and we'd need that role filled (perhaps by Thabo - but Hill would be taking away playing time from Thabo in the meantime).


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I keep hearing that the Bulls are an enticing destination for FAs. You'd think that we're a more attractive destination for Hill than Phoenix. Or at least we could make the case that he could help us to a similar level as Phoenix would be with him.


My thoughts are that we didn't hear about _any_ other teams wooing Hill. He basically just signed with Phoenix at his leisure. I think they were the only team on his list. They are closer to a title than us (might have beaten SA barring the Horry incident), in a warm climate (so is Orlando; last time Hill was a FA, I believe he stated this preference), and have Steve Nash (we don't, and neither does any other team). 

I don't think Hill's decision reflects on Chicago's viability as a FA target, except to suggest that maybe we're not a place right now that aging former all-stars go to chase a ring in their twilight years. Maybe if we make the ECF or more next season, that'll change.


----------

